# Funny colored algea



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For you planted folks....have you ever seen algea that looked like this? It's a very pretty purple. It's the only algea present in my tank. My UV sterilyzer takes care of most of it.
[url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=5180&ppuser=4848][/URL]
See my 2-month old Sunburst Mickey Mouse Platy?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

The purple stuff was more than likely a slime algae, or cyanobacteria, not a true algae at all. A slime-like alga usually indicates high levels of phosphates and/or nitrates in the water. The phosphate and nitrate levels should be tested in the aquarium, and water changes done using reverse osmosis or distilled water to correct high levels. You should be doing a 30% water changes each week.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I do at least a 20% every Friday. Haven't tested for nitrates in about 10 days. Last check was more than 20, but less than 40.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

How much are you feeding your fish? Your blub in your UV system could need to be changeed also. How old is the blub?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I feed twice a day because my tank has a quite a few fry and adolescent fish. 

My UV bulb is pretty new and only about 2 months old. New bulb is $60, I hope it is okay. I think maybe the glass sleeve that it is in may be coated and need to be cleaned. Maybe I'll open it up and see how it looks. I know I am supposed to keep it clean, but it seems like it is going to be messy so I haven't touched it yet.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

If you have lots of little ones running around you should be doing more water changes per week. This could be caused by all the waste in the aquarium. It would be a good idea to check the UV and see if it is dirty. They let me know.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

I think dosing some excel or incerase the co2 concentration will help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

littlefish said:


> I think dosing some excel or incerase the co2 concentration will help.


This tank is not planted, but thanks anyway.


----------

